# سؤال عن ستنا مريم العذراء



## eman88 (4 أبريل 2008)

سلام المسيح لكم جميعا
لدي سؤال ممكن يدل على جهلي بديني وسطحيتي لكني اريد ان اعرف الجواب ان سمحتم لي 
سؤال هو هل ستنا مريم هي بنت عمران ؟
لانه هنالك امرأة مسلمة من القرية قالت لي هذا الكلام لكني لم اتكلم لانني لاا عرف ان كان هذا صحيح
متأسفة على الازعاج وشكرا 
سلام


اختكم بالمسيح
 ايمان


----------



## فونتالولو (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سؤال عن ستنا مريم العذراء*

*سلام الرب يسوع
الكلام الي في القران  مريم هم يقصدو  ام النور يعني العدرا مريم مش حد تاني بس هما بيقولوا بنت عمران 
كده كلام من عندهم
بس استني الرد من مشرفين المنتدي احسن مني علشان المعلومه تكون صح*


----------



## صوت الرب (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سؤال عن ستنا مريم العذراء*

*


eman88 قال:



سلام المسيح لكم جميعا
لدي سؤال ممكن يدل على جهلي بديني وسطحيتي لكني اريد ان اعرف الجواب ان سمحتم لي 
سؤال هو هل ستنا مريم هي بنت عمران ؟
لانه هنالك امرأة مسلمة من القرية قالت لي هذا الكلام لكني لم اتكلم لانني لاا عرف ان كان هذا صحيح
متأسفة على الازعاج وشكرا 
سلام


اختكم بالمسيح
 ايمان

أنقر للتوسيع...

أهلا بك عزيزتي ايمان و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك
بالنسبة لأمنا العذراء فهي بنت يواقيم
و بالنسبة للمرآة المسلمة فقولي لها أن هذا خطأ مثبت في
القرآن لأن عمران اسم عربي فكيف يكون يهودي أسمه عمران !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
أصلا اسم عمران غير معروف عند اليهود لا قديما و لا حديثا
*


----------



## Twin (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سؤال عن ستنا مريم العذراء*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت إيمان*


eman88 قال:


> سلام المسيح لكم جميعا
> لدي سؤال ممكن يدل على جهلي بديني وسطحيتي لكني اريد ان اعرف الجواب ان سمحتم لي



*أختي العزيزة تقصيرك ناحية مسيحيتك هذا لا يدعكي تيأسي أو ما شابه ذلك*
*بل يعطيكي القوة كي تبدأي من جديد لتكوني بالفعل أبنه لله بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة*
*صلي كثير وأقراي الكتاب المقدس يومياً وحتي لو أيات معدودة وثقي في معونة الله*​ 


eman88 قال:


> سؤال هو هل ستنا مريم هي بنت عمران ؟



*أعتقد أننا نلقبها بالسيد العذراء مريم ..... مش ستنا مريم*
*اوبعيداً عن ما ذكر بالقران نحن لا نعرف من هي مريم بنت عمران أو أبنها عيسي -كما هو مذكور*
*نحن نعرف السيد المسيح له كل المجد وأمه العذراء مريم بنت يواقيم *

*أما مريم بنت عمران هذه فهي قريبة بالأسم مع مريم بنت عمرام أخت موسي وهارون أولاد عمرام بالعهد القديم*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## eman88 (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سؤال عن ستنا مريم العذراء*

شكرا االكو اسا فهمت ومتأسفة ان كان السؤال بايخ بس كنت متحيرة 
شكرا كثير لكل المعقبين واحد واحد 
الله يحميكو


----------



## enass (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سؤال عن ستنا مريم العذراء*

*شكرا ع التوضيح كمان انا استفدت

اخ توين الرب يباركك*


----------

